# First turn charge, or 'how to really upset a foolish vampire!'



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I was mucking about with my army set-up the other day and came up with a beardy but amusing way to upset a VC player that I play against with my O&G.

So, knowing that he tends to field his general to the front of his deployment zone with a gaggle of other characters nearby, I decided to experiment with ways I might assassinate the pesky vampire before he could do too much damage. There are a couple of tactics that rely on getting a particular O&G spell which seems a little bit too much down to luck for my liking. So those are out. Then I realised I could kill him first turn easily with this little combo:

_Black Orc Warboss, wyvern, Shagga's Sword (plus any other bits you might fancy).
_ 
So this is not a cheap option for O&G, but with the above if you deploy at the front of your zone and call a first turn Waaagh! you can travel 26" in the first turn, which is your 24" for deployment distance and 2" spare. Shagga's Sword is useful in this instance because it boosts your stats based on the number of enemy characters nearby. Needless to say, vampy general was not pleased about this! :spiteful: It is a risky tactic, particularly since O&G rely heavily on the general's leadership, but it'll make those stinky undead think twice in future!

So anyway, the point of this (other than gloating a little! :wink was to ask if there are any other combos you know of that can achieve a first turn charge?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

lol shaggas sword got to love the orc names

as for the combo:

tomb king chariot unit with incataion of urgency cast on it lots will get a first turn charge. and the good thing is the priests know all the spells and even better a tomb king knowns it aswell and can cast it twice a turn.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chaos Lord of Khorne on Foot, Hellfire Blade, and either Deaths Head, or Enchanted Shield. Also, you then get your Sorceror with Steed of Shadows.

You move 8" forward with your Lord of Khorne. Then, have your Sorceror cast Steed of Shadows, after drawing out the dispel dice/scrolls with spells like Nurgles Rot, Flickering Fire, (or Gateway, if you're feeling tasty). Then issue your Challenge. He can't backdown, if he's on his own, which I think a Vampire Lord should be, so he's got the largest LOS.

Then you attack. 5 (6 if Khorne) attacks, hitting on 3's, wounding on 4's, casuing 2-4 wounds per wounding hit? Very tasty. Bye Bye Vampire Lord.

Alternatively, if you can't reach, target the Vampire Lord - which must then take D6 toughness test if you throw the deaths head. If it fails any, it takes a wound. Not too bad on it's T of 5, but Curse of the Leper can come in handy.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

all your tactics wont work save for vaz's last one. you see. a vampire lord in a unit never travels alone! you always ALWAYS have a champion standing right next to him. so if you challenge we accept with the champ who gets ripped a new one but our lord plus other core units rip YOU a new one. bam there goes your most valuable char for a champ we spent 16 points on...NICE ONE :good:

if you say OWW we wont challenge but just target. than we issue the challenge ourself with the champ which you must accept as your the only one against the unit! DOUBLE NICE ONE :taunt::good:

assasinating vampire lords is not easy and to be honest a good vampire player will have his lord chilling in a bunker or with such a strong unit the effort is often futile. so try to play nice kids :nono:


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

The tomb king chariot tactic won't work either as the unit can only be affected by the incantation of urgency once regardless of where it comes from so if a tomb king uses it the liche priest cannot on that unit. Carrion however can as they can fly so a large unit can at least cause some concern for the enemy well at least a little bit.:biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

This is true Gharof, but my opponent is (or more probably was) in the habit of having his general hanging about on his lonesome, plus with Shagga's Sword and a few vampires nearby at the time my warboss had 8 attacks at strength 9 (plus another 3 at S6) without any other bits of wargear, so two rounds of combat would not really be an issue.

Like I said though, it is a risky tactic that I doubt I would use on a regular basis as it is too many points and my only reasonable leadership is flying around on glorified winged weasel at the wrong end of the battlefield.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I was unlucky enough to face a freinds orc army recently where he had 3 shamen and a warboss much the same as yours and a purely all orc boy army then called waaagh on first turn and managed despite my best efforts to cast waagh twice so nearly all his army was in combat by turn 1. I know that planning for this is a risky tactic as a few dispels can ruin your plan but when it works its lethal especially against gunlines.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> all your tactics wont work save for vaz's last one. you see. a vampire lord in a unit never travels alone! you always ALWAYS have a champion standing right next to him. so if you challenge we accept with the champ who gets ripped a new one but our lord plus other core units rip YOU a new one. bam there goes your most valuable char for a champ we spent 16 points on...NICE ONE :good:
> 
> if you say OWW we wont challenge but just target. than we issue the challenge ourself with the champ which you must accept as your the only one against the unit! DOUBLE NICE ONE :taunt::good:
> 
> assasinating vampire lords is not easy and to be honest a good vampire player will have his lord chilling in a bunker or with such a strong unit the effort is often futile. so try to play nice kids :nono:


I've only played a Vampire Lord (Dread Knight) once in a unit, and that was the Unit with Banner of the Barrows, a Vampire Lord behind with Fly, and Helm of Commandment, with a Wight Lord with the Screaming Banner. So I was up against a Terror Causing unit, Two hugely powerful combat characters, and a unit of Killing Blow warriors who hit on a 2+.

Sounds nasty. Did exactly what I did, he let it run. Khorne Lord challenges. Knight Champion accepts. Cut down. +5 Overkill, thanks to the Magic Weapon. Outnumber, Banner, a Rank. against +6. So that's one extra dead knight, and thanks to Eye of the Gods, I have a Str 6 Lord. In his unit, I challenge again Vampire Lord - his Wight Lord accepts - I gain another point of Strength, thanks to the kill. I should really have been charged by now, but if he isn't accepting, I'm killing his troops. Quite frankly, there is little in the way of units which can stand up to 6 WS 8 Str 7 attacks.

However, a None Combat Lord permanently in a unit is not doing its job. It should be out, so it has 360 Arc of Sight, and something like Fly or Talisman of Lycni to keep it up to speed.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

there is absolutly no reason for a vamp to be on his own. most vampire spells dont require line of sight... this is why regardless of what my lord does, it will always be in a unit.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i agree with gharof, my lord is near always in a unit of 25-30 at least


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

and you can't get the same result twice on the eye of the gods, as far as i remember so no STR 7.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Jigplumbs is right - if you roll the same result twice on the eye of the gods table, you're forced to re-roll until you get something you don't already have.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

they should rename this thread. it should be: "The myth of the first turn charge and why vampires dont fear it"


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> they should rename this thread. it should be: "The myth of the first turn charge and why vampires dont fear it"


The title was how to upset a foolish vampire, I have pointed out more than once that the guy I mentioned left his lord on his own regularly. That, and the actual question was (note no mention of vampires):


> So anyway, the point of this (other than gloating a little! :wink was to ask if there are any other combos you know of that can achieve a first turn charge?


So, back to the point of the thread, what other first turn charges are possible?

Another combo would be a pair of Tzeentch heralds with Master of Sorcery casting Steed of Shadows and any other movement spell on a Deamon character.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

fly the lord i posted in the vampire lord armourments thread up 20 inches, vanhels on itself, your done.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

vampire lord with talisman of the lychi in a unit if ghouls, and a character in the army with ghoulkin


----------

